# Howdy!



## Clint Franklin (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey folks, how are you? I'm Clint Franklin (one of many) from down-South Louisiana. I just signed up here, and am looking forward to learning a martial art.   I've always been interested in martial arts, as well as sword fighting and general tactics and strategy. But, I'm really a "gentle giant," as I'm 6'5" and very hefty, as well as rather ponderous and passive. I'm looking into martial arts as a general boost to quality of life - learning self-defense, discipline, determination, and becoming fit.  I'll be around, probably asking for lots of advice from those who have begun their journey down that path. I just wanted to say hello, and I look forward to meeting a lot of good people here!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome Clint and we have alot of great people on this board, so go a head and start picking there brains.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 25, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## Hawke (Aug 25, 2009)

Greetings and Salutations Clint!

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Checkout the different sub forums.


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 25, 2009)

It's nice to meet you Clint.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 25, 2009)

Wlcome Clint. What type of sword arts do you like?


----------



## Clint Franklin (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! 



Ken Morgan said:


> Wlcome Clint. What type of sword arts do you like?



Well, when I was younger, I was really into medieval Europe sword fighting. I'm not sure where it stemmed from, as I don't recall seeing anything on TV depicting it around those years. I did have non-fiction books on it though, and the whole atmosphere described in those books really interested me.

Recently though, I've taken more of an interest in Samurai swordsmanship. Now that probably *was* because of something I saw on TV.  In any case, I've pretty much always been interested in swords. Now I'm just at the point where I want to learn the technique involved, as I often find the real-world technique a lot more interesting than most of the stuff you see on the screen.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 26, 2009)

Clint Franklin said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I&#8217;m a student of Iaido, Kenjitsu, Niten and Jodo.

If you&#8217;re still looking for a MA to try have a look here, http://www.auskf.info/
There has to be a Japanese Sword art some where reasonably nearby.

Good luck,


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 26, 2009)

Clint Franklin said:


> Hey folks, how are you? I'm Clint Franklin (one of many) from down-South Louisiana. I just signed up here, and am looking forward to learning a martial art.   I've always been interested in martial arts, as well as sword fighting and general tactics and strategy. But, I'm really a "gentle giant," as I'm 6'5" and very hefty, as well as rather ponderous and passive. I'm looking into martial arts as a general boost to quality of life - learning self-defense, discipline, determination, and becoming fit.  I'll be around, probably asking for lots of advice from those who have begun their journey down that path. I just wanted to say hello, and I look forward to meeting a lot of good people here!



Clint . . . I have an update for you.

RUN!!!  Don't walk!  RUN!!!!

Run as fast as you can away from this board, these people, and everything to do with the Internet.  This is place for addicts, and those that aren't, well . . . you are socializing with the wrong crowd.  You will be hooked!  You will become an addict then there is no hope . . . 

Oh . . .

Wait?

You already signed up?

Oh - well . . . in the case . . .

Welcome to the club.

Enjoy the stay - there are a lot of great people on here learning to deal with their addictions to martial arts and the Internet.  Hopefully we'll be able to help you maintain some semblance of normalcy and maybe even help make your martial arts better.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Clint, welcome to MT


----------



## Clint Franklin (Aug 26, 2009)

mwd0818, thanks for the warning, but I'm afraid you may be a little late!  

Ken, I checked out the link you gave me. Apparently I'm a bit too far in the middle of nowhere... the nearest dojo is in New Orleans, which is about a four-hour drive (one way) from my house. I really need to move.


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Clint, and welcome to MT! I live in Texas now, but I'm a native of South Louisiana. What party of the big ol' dirty swamp do you live in?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 26, 2009)

Clint Franklin said:


> mwd0818, thanks for the warning, but I'm afraid you may be a little late!
> 
> Ken, I checked out the link you gave me. Apparently I'm a bit too far in the middle of nowhere... the nearest dojo is in New Orleans, which is about a four-hour drive (one way) from my house. I really need to move.


 
Hmmmm.
try typing into google "Louisiana iaido" and see what comes up.


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Clint Franklin (Aug 26, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> Hi Clint, and welcome to MT! I live in Texas now, but I'm a native of South Louisiana. What party of the big ol' dirty swamp do you live in?



I live in a small town called Ferriday. It's not far across the river from Natchez MS, if you're familiar with that area. 

I Googled Louisiana Iaido, and there is a place a little closer to me in Baton Rouge, which is only *three* hours from here one way. That might actually end up being a good thing though, as I may end up going to LSU in the near future if things work out.


----------



## tonbo (Aug 26, 2009)

Heya, Clint!

First of all, I agree heartily with mwd0818, but I see that I would be late in voicing my concern....sadly, martial arts are horribly, horribly addictive....but then again, it's a *good* addiction.  If you have to roll with any gang, a good martial arts school/family is *definitely* the way to go.  

I share your interest in the sword arts....I practiced (strong emphasis on "practiced") iaido for about a year and LOVED it.  Unfortunately for me, I was also doing Kenpo at the time, and was engaged to be married.  Something had to give, and, well, the pokey-stick lost out on that one.  But as far as arts go, it is one of my great loves.

Good luck in finding a dojo close by out there....and don't stop with just the google searches.  Hook up with the AUSKF and see if they might have someone near your area -- out here, we had to start our own organization...and it all started with one guy (ironically, he was a zen monk who was training a couple of other monks in his spare time).  We practiced in a Kung Fu school's space to start with, a total of 4 or so guys....now, 10 years later, it's a fairly thriving school, but still pretty small and unknown.  Ask around....someone may know someone...

Anyway, welcome to MT!  These people are the best, don't let 'em fool ya into thinking otherwise!  

Peace -- 

--Tonbo


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 27, 2009)

Clint Franklin said:


> I live in a small town called Ferriday. It's not far across the river from Natchez MS, if you're familiar with that area.
> 
> I Googled Louisiana Iaido, and there is a place a little closer to me in Baton Rouge, which is only *three* hours from here one way. That might actually end up being a good thing though, as I may end up going to LSU in the near future if things work out.


 
Ferriday? I think Jerry Lee Lewis grew up there. I am somewhat familiar with the area, though I'm geographically impaired. I grew up in Baton Rouge, and I went to LSU as well. Good luck, and welcome.


----------

